# Maybe 5 months old - Please ID



## cutiek028 (Dec 23, 2014)

Hello! My 3-4 week old chicks that I posted about before are now about 4-5 months old. 

Could you please help me ID them now?

How long does it take for chickens to grow to full adult size?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm awful at breed identity until they're older. But yours make me think of some sort of game chicken.


----------



## WhitecatFarm (Oct 10, 2014)

Malay? Game bird


----------

